#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Responsável técnico e licença SCM

## mineirinho

Prezados senhores a quem interessar oferecemos os seguintes serviços:

- Consultoria especializada em provedores.
- Projetos especializados perante o CREA, CFT e ANATEL e serviços de consultoria.
- Responsabilidade técnica com a emissão de TRT´s ou ART´s junto ao CREA ou CFT
- Licença SCM junto a Anatel, Credenciamento e Pós Outorga na ANATEL.
- Projeto de Compartilhamento de Postes das concessionárias de energia para uso de redes
- Atendimento em todo o Território Nacional.

Contatos caso tenha interesse:
(17) 98164-8230 (whatsapp)
[email protected]

Att.

Diogo

----------

